# Operating Router Without Bit



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a new Bosch 1617 router, and have read through the manual several times looking for the answer to my question:

Is it unsafe to turn on the router without a bit installed?

The manual cautions against tightening the collet nut without a bit inserted. It also warns to make sure the collet nut is tightened after changing bits. 

I picture the collet nut coming loose and getting launched.

Thanks,

Ken K.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

May I ask why you would to do that ? it would be like putting you car up on jack stands and putting it in gear .. 

But I think we all do it the 1st.you get it out of the box and plug it into the outlet and say, well lets see what this baby sounds like and shift the gears so to speak.. LOL 

===



KennK said:


> I have a new Bosch 1617 router, and have read through the manual several times looking for the answer to my question:
> 
> Is it unsafe to turn on the router without a bit installed?
> 
> ...


----------



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeap, that's EXACTLY why I was thinking of turning it on without the bit. I pull the BRAND NEW router out of the case and can't help but wonder what it sounds and feels like ... but then I started thinking ... hmmm, maybe that's not such a smart thing. 

I kind of thought it was odd that the manual didn't mention anything about it. It is PACKED with warnings - and I did my best to read every one of them. Though I'm missing a few wisdom teeth - which explains a lot, I plan to leave this world with all 10 fingers some day.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi ken,

Remove the *nut and collet* then see what it sounds like.

Work safe, Have fun, Cut some wood,
Mike


----------



## Mufdi (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re Ken K*



MEBCWD said:


> Hi ken,
> 
> Remove the *nut and collet* then see what it sounds like.
> 
> ...


Which "nut" did you mean Mike ?:dance3:But seriously if the nut is tightened it would be highly unlikely that the collet would move but always safety comes first if in doubt don't.


----------

